# 2010 Trout Opener W/Pics



## art21 (Oct 29, 2008)

Had a great opening weekend on the river. The weather cooperated and the fish did as well.


----------



## kmoney14 (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice, i bet those tasted great...


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

Wow. Those are some nice brookies.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow those are some nice brookies. Headed up to chase some on Monday, can't wait
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

